# Yet another hydraulic question...but this one's tricky



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello to you all again,

A few days ago I posted a question regarding a fluid leak I have coming from one of the hydraulic Cylinders, but I may have found a place that will be able to get me an original fit cylinder...but there's a catch...

We need to know what model of loader my machine has attached. There are no identifying stickers on the arms or frame...nor any numbers...so I'm stuck. As I'm to understand there were 3 models...the 1500, 1501 and 1550 (not sure on the last one but I believe thats what I was told)


Below is a picture. if anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it.

Cheers,


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not that familiar with IH loaders as we had a Bush Hog 4000 loader on our 574 so I can't help you there. Did you have a chance to look into rebuilding the existing cylinder? I did a bunch of them in college and later here on the farm, and they are very simple to do. Usually a few o-rings, maybe a seal around the rod, and you are done.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

You should be able to take measurements of various aspects of your existing cylinder, eg shaft diameter, cylinder external diameter, length between pin centres when fully retracted and fully extended, external cylinder length, for the shop to know if their's will be ok or not. About the only thing you may not be able to find out, is the maximum working pressure, but I don't think that will be a problem, as the tractor spec would tell what its maximum obtainable pressure is.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------

